# Oustide the box challege....



## khobson (Sep 21, 2013)

I had a friend give me some old cigar boxes as well as some of the top panels from old boxes and said there are plenty more if I want them. They are an assortment of sizes and shapes. I have a couple ideas, but was curious what ideas others may have. They are to cool to just throw away and the price was certainly right! I know there are some talented craftsman with great ideas!

Here are a few pics. The last one is a a quick ashtray I made to take to the hunting lease:

[attachment=31442]
[attachment=31444]
[attachment=31445]
[attachment=31446]
[attachment=31447]
[attachment=31448]
[attachment=31443]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2013)

You managed to get every last one of your pictures sideways, but from what I can tell the boxes are really cool.

I'm not much help but I bet you'll get some ideas from someone.


----------



## khobson (Sep 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> You managed to get every last one of your pictures sideways, but from what I can tell the boxes are really cool.
> 
> I'm not much help but I bet you'll get some ideas from someone.



I realized that as soon as I posted :dash2::dash2::dash2:....but I have corrected the problem and updated the post.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2013)

That was fast!


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 21, 2013)

Make some Realistic Cigar pens with ash and all...then use the box as a display or even a gift case(at a marked up price of course).





Scott (KOA and BEB) B


----------



## jaustin (Sep 22, 2013)

Make you some cigar box guitars
https://www.google.com/search?q=CIGAR+BOX+GUITAR&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 22, 2013)

Fill one up with Opus X's and send it to me. :cool2: Or Macanudos. Either will work.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the idea of doing a Cigar Pen and using the box as a presentation/display case but I'd maybe do a whole desk set for the size of the box. Pen/Pencil, Letter Opener and maybe a Magnifying Glass......


----------

